# RCI or II for Westgate Vacation Villas



## JayGeeBee (Dec 27, 2008)

We are about to sign on with a trading company for the first time to avoid WVV "seasonal fees" for changing our week.

All I see discussed with regard to WVV is II, not RCI.  Yet RCI assures us that they can handle our transactions.

Any differences between these two specifically WVV related?

TIA


----------



## wcfr1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Westgate started with RCI but switched to Interval years ago. Many WVV owners still use RCI. Some of us even have it listed with both.

As long as RCI says they can take it you shouldn't have any problems using RCI over II.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 27, 2008)

*More Power With R. C. I. ?*




JayGeeBee said:


> Any differences between these two specifically WVV related?


The way I hear it, I-I has lots & lots of WestGate Vacation Villas units banked, so the trade power is diminished compared to rarer timeshares that people deposit with I-I. 

By contrast, relatively few WestGate Vacation Villas units get banked with RCI.  The result is somewhat stronger trade power with RCI than with I-I. 

I say that only because I remember reading it right here on TUG-BBS. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  I have no I-I experience or WestGate experience of my own -- not that there's anything wrong with I-I or WestGate.  We just happen to own elsewhere & to exchange via RCI -- not that there's anything wrong with RCI either. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Future slums of Wastegate still sprouting like weeds*

Overall I find II to be a poor imitation of an exchange company but regardless of your opinion of II specifically at WVV they do very poorly. As Alan mentioned they get the majority of inventory from all Wastegates including WVV as the "preferred" exchange company of The Sleaze King. (Mostly because they grant his mostly rather mediocre  resorts the highest awards despite the fact they don't deserve them.  I mean does anyone think a Wastegate is equal to even  the tiny DVC units or especially a Marriott level? Yet they get those rankings.  And they do as The King asks no questions.  Take a lesser value week for deposit that you don't own - II says "Sure! Why not"!) 

While RCI sees only the limited amount from those Wastegates that were enrolled years ago it means the inventory is limited. Sometimes they even get a Silver Crown. (Although not recently as the maintenance / upgrades for existing Wastegates is sorely lacking. Hey, they aren't being sold so why would The King use any of the annual fees to do that mundane chore? They can concentrate on the garish new slum towers forever going up for sale and make money!) It has been a LONG time since any were at the Gold Crown level they once enjoyed (back when the 80's faux Italian look was still considered "in"). 

So the trade value with RCI does seem to be better as supply vs demand is a big part of that. Add in the superior choices and far more locations that RCI has over II and its not even a battle. RCI is the logical choice if you are stuck with a Wastegate ownership you wish to trade and are lucky enough to have RCI be able to take it.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 27, 2008)

You can also deposit with some of the smaller independent companies such as SFX (SanFrancisco Exchange), Dial-An-Exchange, Redweek etc.


----------



## gmarine (Dec 28, 2008)

Westgage VV week 30 traded horrible with RCI. I have gotten much better trades with II. I traded my 2009 WG week for a one bedroom at Harborside Atlantis. 
Previously it has traded for two bedrooms at Marriott Beachplace,Marriott Manor Club in summer and the Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar in Puerto Rico. Expect nothing of nearly the same quality if you use RCI.


----------

